# Equivalent mac de winscp ?



## bertrand b. (9 Janvier 2007)

Salut

Hier j'ai planté mon serveur. Un ami m'a conseillé winscp, un client ssh qui permet le transfert de fichiers ... sous windows. Grace au mode rescue d'ovh, j'ai récupérer tout le bastring et hop c'est reparti.
Je pensais pouvoir faire la même chose avec Transmit mais ca ne semble pas être le cas. 
Y'a t'il un équivalent de winscp sous mac os ... histoire de ne pas avoir trop la frustration d'avoir sauvé ma vie grâce à windows ;-) ?  (D'habitude j'utilise bien sur simplement le terminal pour l'administration du serveur mais je ne sais pas faire de transfert de la sorte en ligne de commande)

Merci

B.


----------



## EricKvD (9 Janvier 2007)

Hello.

Perso, j'utilise Fugu (http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15693) et j'en suis très content.


----------



## bertrand b. (9 Janvier 2007)

Merci, c'est vraiment la bête que je cherchais ;-)

B.


----------



## EricKvD (9 Janvier 2007)

Il n'y a pas de quoi.


----------



## FaKeSnoOpY (18 Mars 2013)

j'ai regarder et j'ai télécharger fugu mais je ne sais pas comment létuliser si il y aurait moyen de m'expliquer merci bien via skype si vous voulez moi c'est beatsbymonster.


----------

